# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Trang chia sẻ chi tiết tiêu chuẩn 3D từ nhiều nhà cung cấp

## khoido

Chào các bạn,
Tiêu chuẩn hóa có ý nghĩa to lớn trong ngành cơ khí nói riêng và trong nền kinh tế quốc dân nói chung. Tiêu chuẩn hóa là việc quy định những tiêu chuẩn và quy phạm hợp lý và thống nhất về hình thức loại, thông số, chất lượng, phương pháp thí nghiệm và chế tạo... của chi tiết máy và máy. Trong thực tế gặp rất nhiều chi tiết máy tiêu chuẩn như bulông, đai ốc, các thông số của các bộ truyền, ổ lăn...Mục đích chính của tiêu chuẩn hóa là thiết lập những quy định bắt buộc cho thiết kế và chế tạo máy để giảm bớt những sự khác biệt chất lượng sản phẩm...Do vậy mình xin giới thiệu với các bạn kỹ sư thiết kế nguồn lựa chọn những chi tiết máy tiêu chuẩn để phục vụ tốt hơn yêu cầu thiết kế ngày càng cao của mình. Các bạn có thể xem qua tai day: http://mechtoday.partcommunity.com 

mechanical portals
https://www.cadenas.de/microsites/ecat/calculator/

----------

